# Fave Seiko Chronograph



## rutteger (Apr 11, 2009)

Would be keen to see some Seiko Chronographs. Thinking of picking up a chrono to go with my SS samurai, such a variety it's hard to know where to start....


----------



## toddydj (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Rutteger

Let me know what you think to this beauty,most commonly known as the seiko "UFO" from 1970. Very rare indeed especially in this condition!!!

Its gotta be one of the best!




























regards

Dave


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi

There's a few amongst these :blush2:










Though this qtz 'Alfie' is one of my favourites B)










How about Casio??










John 

TODDY- that is a beaut B) B) B)


----------



## toddydj (Apr 9, 2009)

Cheers Johnbaz gotta say it gets a lot of wrist time at the moment!!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

To be honest, any of the vintage ones really.

If you want a quartz then the 7A series are pretty good and then there is the modern range, of which there are loads!


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

my favourite Seiko chrono - 1983 15 jewel 7A38-7029:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

These are rather nice...

*Seiko 6138-3002, 21 Jewels, made in May 1977*


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I could go on but i'll stick with these two..

Old










New


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

I could tell you my fave Seiko chronograph, but then I'd have to kill you as I haven't managed to aquire one yet and don't need more competition from you 

However these ones I do own already and love:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

A few closer pics..



















In need of resto...










6139 helmet chrono..










Don't seem to have pics of all of them, for some reason, i only have side shots of my 6138 bull head that is in need of restoration...

John


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

the one and only


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i love seiko chrono's. to pick my fav is hard but out of the ones ive had probably the bullheads.




























let us know what you settle on.


----------



## Smart Stig (Mar 27, 2010)

Picked this 6139 up sometime in the mid 80s from an flea market. Can't have cost much as it was still pocket money prices for me then....










Used to have an subtle blued dial matching the tachy chapter ring, but when it was serviced ages ago, with a question about the possibility of reluming, it came back with a new dial instead. I'm still pining for the old blue dial....

Andrew


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Would this qualify? It's one of my favourites and now has a chunky metal strap. It has the most awesome snap back to zero that you will ever see!










Mike


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

rutteger said:


> Would be keen to see some Seiko Chronographs. Thinking of picking up a chrono to go with my SS samurai, such a variety it's hard to know where to start....


"hard to know where to start" You said it!

Assuming you want vintage rather than modern there's loads of choice: digital, analogue, mechanical, quartz ........

As far as analogue quartz is concerned my vote goes for the 7A28 or 7A38. Plenty of models to choose from and reliable provided you pick a good'un and ensure it's serviced and water tight. Everything after the 7Axx have some plastic gears and can't be expected to last forever.










7A28-7120










7A28-703B










7A28-7020










7A28-704x










But if you want something mechanical and a little different, how about a one-button chronograph?










5717-8970

This probably hasn't helped at all :derisive: LOL

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## rutteger (Apr 11, 2009)

DaveS said:


> This probably hasn't helped at all


No, I reckon it has 

Some great models out there. Torn between trying to get something vinatge and just picking a modern quartz like the alfie or the SNDA21P1. Guess I'll have to watch the classifieds to see what comes up and at what price. Plenty of older stuff on the bay but would be wary of buying from a foreign seller with loads of identical looking vintage models. Anyone bought from one of these sellers?


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

rutteger said:


> [Plenty of older stuff on the bay but would be wary of buying from a foreign seller with loads of identical looking vintage models. Anyone bought from one of these sellers?


I've bought most of my Seiko's from sellers in the Philippines, I think there are a couple to watch out for (I'm sure other members here will be able to furnish you with names as I can't remember) but some guys are really good, bought 2 watches within a month off one because they were in such good condition and at a good price


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

DaveS said:


> But if you want something mechanical and a little different, how about a one-button chronograph?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is soo cool my eyes have got frost bite B)


----------



## rutteger (Apr 11, 2009)

Clum said:


> rutteger said:
> 
> 
> > [Plenty of older stuff on the bay but would be wary of buying from a foreign seller with loads of identical looking vintage models. Anyone bought from one of these sellers?
> ...


Good recommendation thanks. If anyone can recommend some sellers that'd be good. Also where do these watches come from originally?


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

You might also want to have a quick look at the Seiko Spirit by Power Design project SBPP001, only available direct from Japan (google it). Though I prefer quite a few of the ones above.

EDIT - they have been busy... there's a few others too now, including the vaguely Top Gun-ish SBPP 005 & 7.


----------



## rutteger (Apr 11, 2009)

itsguy said:


> You might also want to have a quick look at the Seiko Spirit by Power Design project SBPP001, only available direct from Japan (google it). Though I prefer quite a few of the ones above.
> 
> EDIT - they have been busy... there's a few others too now, including the vaguely Top Gun-ish SBPP 005 & 7.


The SBPP001 is nice indeed


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Another vote for...

*Seiko 6138-3003*


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> DaveS said:
> 
> 
> > But if you want something mechanical and a little different, how about a one-button chronograph?
> ...


Love that..love it..


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

rutteger said:


> Plenty of older stuff on the bay but would be wary of buying from a foreign seller with loads of identical looking vintage models. Anyone bought from one of these sellers?


No, but beware of buying any Seiko chronographs listed by 'TomYana' from Hong Kong.

He lists anything vaguely retro' looking as 'Vintage' - including 7T92's and 'Alfies'.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

DaveS said:


> As far as analogue quartz is concerned my vote goes for the 7A28 or 7A38. Plenty of models to choose from ....


Another vote for 7A38's ! :thumbup:

Here's a few of mine. :wub:


----------



## capnblack (Mar 11, 2010)

Crikey, were you that bloke at the car boot the other day with watches all up both arms!


----------



## rutteger (Apr 11, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> DaveS said:
> 
> 
> > As far as analogue quartz is concerned my vote goes for the 7A28 or 7A38. Plenty of models to choose from ....
> ...


Great collection, cool to see all the variations! At least your username isn't a falsehood. Anything else in your collection or do you know what you like ?


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Mine is the UFO, the 6138-0011.

I let one go this year, and regretted it that much, have just bought another.

Typically me!! :crybaby:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

rutteger said:


> Great collection, cool to see all the variations!


That's not quite *all* the variations of Seiko 7A38 .... but I've got 'a few' more besides those. 



rutteger said:


> At least your username isn't a falsehood. Anything else in your collection or do you know what you like ?


Well, I'm also partial to the odd Yema *7A38*:










.... and the even odder Kamatz *7A38*'s:










Plus I've got an Orient *7A38* and a Cartier Ferrari Formula *7A38*. You get the picture ? fftopic2:


----------



## rutteger (Apr 11, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> You get the picture ? fftopic2:


Just about


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

DMP said:


> my favourite Seiko chrono - 1983 15 jewel 7A38-7029:


Perhaps you ought to be keeping that 7A38-7029 locked in a safe ....

.... instead of dangling it over the handle of your beer mug, Dave. :huh:

Prices for nice examples seem to be on the up .... and up.

Check out this US eBay auction, which ended earlier today: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320504231988










Yup - 34 bids (albeit quite a number of those by obvious rookies ) .... and *$270* !!! :shocking:


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Wot! no panda yet?

6138-8020


----------



## rutteger (Apr 11, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Yup - 34 bids (albeit quite a number of those by obvious rookies ) .... and *$270* !!! :shocking:


Out of interest how are you deciding some of the bidders are 'rookies'??



Xantiagib said:


> Wot! no panda yet?


Another good suggestion. The Panda and UFO are certainly favourites at the moment...


----------



## toddydj (Apr 9, 2009)

You just cant beat the UFO!!!

Its timeless and big on the wrist so pretty macho to boot!!

Dare I sell mine already????


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

rutteger said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Yup - 34 bids (albeit quite a number of those by obvious rookies ) .... and *$270* !!! :shocking:
> ...


Amateurish styles of (eBay) bidding, IMHO. No slur intended. :naughty:

Winning bidder had a feedback of only (4) - shows little experience, even if he did win.

If he'd played his cards closer to his chest - win might have come rather cheaper

Plus u***g (8) has the 'New member - less than 30 days icon'.


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

So they might be new to eBay but it doesn't make them rookies regarding the watch they are trying to buy?


----------



## rutteger (Apr 11, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Amateurish styles of (eBay) bidding, IMHO. No slur intended. :naughty:
> 
> Winning bidder had a feedback of only (4) - shows little experience, even if he did win.
> 
> ...


Suppose it is a bit of a newbie error getting caught up in the excitement of it all towards the end. To be fair ebay is quite unpredicatable though.


----------



## rutteger (Apr 11, 2009)

toddydj said:


> You just cant beat the UFO!!!
> 
> Its timeless and big on the wrist so pretty macho to boot!!
> 
> Dare I sell mine already????


Hmmm, why not...


----------



## toddydj (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Rutteger.

Dont think you can receive Private messages so can you email me at [email protected] so we can discuss?


----------



## rutteger (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for the mail Dave and all the pics. Having looked around reckon I'll be looking at a 6138-3002 (or very similar). The UFO is tempting but not sure I could get away with something quite that chunky (as it were). Other than ensuring any watch I'm looking at matches a known good one (face, hands etc) any other tips specific to this model? Also I've seen it comes with a black or blue/green face. Is the blue/green quite subtle, haven't found any pics of it in this colourway.


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

DMP said:


> my favourite Seiko chrono - 1983 15 jewel 7A38-7029:


Nice watch! Hopefully have one of these incoming in the next few days to add to my very small collection. Not in as good condition as your one though but may clean up nice!


----------



## Zimmer (Mar 15, 2010)

Only have one Seiko chronograph, so I suppose it's my favorite.

Reminds me, I think I need a capacitor change.


----------



## Naviayork (Nov 24, 2009)

This is my helmet


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Seiko 6M26-8050, ca 1999, discontinued. A chrono that doesn't look like one, except for the pushers. Poor picture, but the instruction manual may give you a good idea of its capabilities.

http://www.scribd.com/doc/17562438/SEIKO6M256M26


----------

